# DIY electric motor in the 10kW range



## axbor22 (Jul 1, 2009)

I forgott to insert a link to the Ev photo almbum:

http://www.evalbum.com/3318


/A


----------



## axbor22 (Jul 1, 2009)

Maximum power test run!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8rY2VDB4Gw4


----------



## Duncan (Dec 8, 2008)

Hi Axbor22

Have you bought the book??
Any details??

Tell us about the controllers needed


----------



## axbor22 (Jul 1, 2009)

I am sorry if I did not make it clear; I wrote the book. 
The building instruction book is very detailed; each step of the motor build is covered in detail. There are about 300 photos in the book!

One of the unique features with this motor is that it can be built to work with a Kelly controller or other type, using hall effect sensors for rotor position detection, OR it can be built as a split stator version powered by 7 sensorless hobby ESCs.

/A


----------

